# Travelling to Melbourne Only 2016 gang



## mallikarjunbattala (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi All,

Most of the threads I read are filled with people moving to Sydney.So I am starting this thread to get info of people who are travelling to Melbourne Only.

I am planning to go around March-April 2016.Haven't booked tickets yet.

Anybody travelling in March 2016?

Regards,
Mallikarjun


----------



## AvanishF (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi,
I am currently undergoing process of applying PR.Waiting for invitation to apply.Done with ACS assessment & PTE-A exam.I have applied under SS 190,State Victoria.Hopefully this is the year for me. *fingers crossed*.


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

mallikarjunbattala said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Most of the threads I read are filled with people moving to Sydney.So I am starting this thread to get info of people who are travelling to Melbourne Only.
> 
> ...


Hi Buddy

I'm going to activate my visa in February, and moving over permanently sometime between April and May; so, unfortunately missing March.

I'll be staying on Collins St for the first few months, until I can find a permanent residence. Would be keen to meet up with any other new expats over the next six months or so, if anyone's interested.

Cheers
SDU


----------



## AvanishF (Jan 13, 2016)

ScotDownUnder said:


> Hi Buddy
> 
> I'm going to activate my visa in February, and moving over permanently sometime between April and May; so, unfortunately missing March.
> 
> ...


Hi Scott,
would like to stay in touch although i am still under the process of receiving PR but might just help building our small network.

Thanks,
Avanish


----------



## mallikarjunbattala (Aug 10, 2015)

ScotDownUnder said:


> Hi Buddy
> 
> I'm going to activate my visa in February, and moving over permanently sometime between April and May; so, unfortunately missing March.
> 
> ...



Hi Scott,

Thanks for the reply.
I will waiting till Jan end and search for opportunities from here.
Most probably , I will be travelling in first week of March.

Lets see how it goes.

Regards,
Mallikarjun


----------



## thala1984 (Nov 13, 2015)

Hi Guys,
I will be moving to Melbourne during 1st march.... Havent booked the flight tickets though....
Searching now for accomdation in any of the suburbs,,, Coming there with Family... i got a role as well... Please suggest me for some good suburbs to stay....

Regards,
Vino


----------



## kuldeep2319 (Nov 30, 2015)

*Travelling to melbourne*

Hey,

I'm waiting for my visa grant, applied on 29th Nov' 15 and all documents are submitted. CO assigned (Adelaide).

One of the threads has a whatsapp group for all expats moving to Sydney, why can't we begin a thread on whatsapp for all the gentlemen travelling to Melbourne.

Trust me, I'm a member of that group and it is doing exceptionally well.

Cheers,
Kuldeep


----------



## AvanishF (Jan 13, 2016)

kuldeep2319 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I'm waiting for my visa grant, applied on 29th Nov' 15 and all documents are submitted. CO assigned (Adelaide).
> 
> ...


Hi Kuldeep,
good idea.i am ready to share my contact no. and maybe we can start our own group on Whatsapp for potential Melbourne migrants


----------



## Thorax (Aug 7, 2010)

I got the invite for visa application today. My plan is to move to Melbourne, hopefully by June/July.


----------



## mallikarjunbattala (Aug 10, 2015)

thala1984 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I will be moving to Melbourne during 1st march.... Havent booked the flight tickets though....
> Searching now for accomdation in any of the suburbs,,, Coming there with Family... i got a role as well... Please suggest me for some good suburbs to stay....
> 
> ...


Vino,

Its good news.
Could you please let me know how did you get the offer and what role?

Thanks,
Arjun


----------



## mallikarjunbattala (Aug 10, 2015)

*whatapp group*

Guys,

I would like to start a whatsapp group for people who are travelling to Melbourne.
Message me your numbers.
It would help to be in touch once we reach there.


Regards,
Arjun


----------



## shivha1988 (Apr 23, 2015)

We will be travelling to shepparton in May..
Has any of you booked tickets?
We are planning to go via Singapore and visit some friends there on the go..so looking for a flight with somewhat long stay at Singapore..
Any suggestions??


----------



## mallikarjunbattala (Aug 10, 2015)

shivily said:


> We will be travelling to shepparton in May..
> Has any of you booked tickets?
> We are planning to go via Singapore and visit some friends there on the go..so looking for a flight with somewhat long stay at Singapore..
> Any suggestions??



Singapore Airlines two options are available 1.5hrs and 16hrs.As far as I know this is the best if you are travelling alone.


----------



## mallikarjunbattala (Aug 10, 2015)

ScotDownUnder said:


> Hi Buddy
> 
> I'm going to activate my visa in February, and moving over permanently sometime between April and May; so, unfortunately missing March.
> 
> ...


Hi SDU,

Good to hear.
Where are you planning to stay in Collin's street?
what is the cost ?

Regards,
Arjun


----------



## AvanishF (Jan 13, 2016)

mallikarjunbattala said:


> Guys,
> 
> I would like to start a whatsapp group for people who are travelling to Melbourne.
> Message me your numbers.
> ...


PMed you my contact no.

At others : i would encourage others to share their nos. as well. no harm in that  
At some point we might be of help in near future.


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

Folks,

I will too move to Melbourne but not in recent days or months, planning to come by Sep 1st week.

Thanks,
Prateek


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

Hey Guys

I am planning to reach Melbourne on Mar 2nd week along with my family to activate my visa. I booked my tickets in Thai and this will be 1-2 week trip only as of now.
Any guys who are planning to reach Melbourne on 2nd week can PM their number


----------



## au2016 (Nov 18, 2015)

Hi, I am reaching Melbourne on 21st March 2016. Will be staying in hotel initially, looking for sharing accommodation. Can you please PM me the watsapp group number for Melbourne. I am unable to PM as I guess I have not crossed the required number of posts. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ivanskinner007 (Jun 23, 2015)

*Moving to Melbourne*

I am also moving to Melbourne in the month of July. Arjun bro I have PM you my contact number kindly do add me into the list. 

I will be traveling alone, looking forward to find some room m8 to share  

By the way I am from Storage Admin/ Datacenter services profile. Any suggestion and recommendation in terms of finding job would be highly appreciated. 

Cheers!!!
Ivan


----------



## doubletrouble (Aug 27, 2015)

I am planning to move to Melbourne in first week of May 2016, anyone having any plans?


----------



## arvind1017 (Apr 15, 2014)

I will be landing in Melb on July 1st. looking for shared accommodation. Please contact me if any body has one or willing to look together.


----------



## sandeshrego (Feb 25, 2016)

*After PR Grant*

As of now, my CO has not been allocated. I will be locating to Melbourne. Once, I am done getting a grant I will be in touch with yo:fingerscrossed:u guys. This is an awesome thread.


----------



## imminz (Nov 20, 2014)

*Has anybody relocated*

Hi guys, I am planning to land in melb in may end . Can anyone suggest how can i look for cheap n decent accommodation for initial 1 2 months. Also, I if anyone has already moved whats the avg temp accommodation price for a month. From the listing online I can see on an avg of 300 $ per week.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Try Airbnb or serviced short term apartments

Girl Aussie



imminz said:


> Hi guys, I am planning to land in melb in may end . Can anyone suggest how can i look for cheap n decent accommodation for initial 1 2 months. Also, I if anyone has already moved whats the avg temp accommodation price for a month. From the listing online I can see on an avg of 300 $ per week.


----------



## RajLaj (Nov 25, 2015)

HI, Please PM me your number to be added in Melbourne Migrants group.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

imminz said:


> Hi guys, I am planning to land in melb in may end . Can anyone suggest how can i look for cheap n decent accommodation for initial 1 2 months. Also, I if anyone has already moved whats the avg temp accommodation price for a month. From the listing online I can see on an avg of 300 $ per week.


Try airbnb, flatshare and there are a few FB groups "Indian in Melbourne" etc. a lot of shared accommodation options are advertised on FB.


----------



## DSS (Feb 19, 2012)

hi Guys, 

I'm heading to Melbourne from Dubai on 21st Jun '16. I have booked short ref stay thru Airbnb and would be staying in south Melbourne for a month. Antheplanning to move to Essendon side. Let me know if Anyone moving out in the same vicinity. Let's get connected. PM me ur number. 


cheers,

DSS


----------



## ibm.wazzy (Mar 28, 2016)

Hello Guys, 

I will be moving to Melbourne in August, Can anybody let me know, where to look for accommodation apart from booking on Airbnb. I will be travelling with family so looking out for suitable unit or house instead of hotel which will be costly for me. 

thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## ibm.wazzy (Mar 28, 2016)

sandeshrego said:


> As of now, my CO has not been allocated. I will be locating to Melbourne. Once, I am done getting a grant I will be in touch with yo:fingerscrossed:u guys. This is an awesome thread.



Hello Sandesh, 

Did you reach Melbourne. Can you guide me too


----------



## sandeshrego (Feb 25, 2016)

ibm.wazzy said:


> Hello Sandesh,
> 
> Did you reach Melbourne. Can you guide me too


Sorry for the late reply. I will be flying on 26th of this month. I will be staying at my relative's place.

Best thing for you to look for accommodation is to join Facebook groups like Flats/Flatmates in Melbourne. Facebook is the fastest way to get in persinal touch with people. They are the best reliable source. Also, there are many Indian in Melbourne groups, they keep updating available rooms. best advice is to join all these groups. They reply fast on all these Facebook forums.

Room rents would come to 200-250 AUD per week for a family. Single room can cost up to 150-200 AUD per week. I would advice you to first go yourself and look for a single room first. Maybe after few months you can get your family because even in Facebook discussions, PR holders mention about the high living costs and many PR guys are stuck in Melbourne as supporting family initially would be very expensive ( It's your personal choice:fingerscrossed: ). 

One more thing, as i mentioned earlier join Indians in Melbourne group. They will help you out when it comes to looking for rooms or personal support.


----------



## ibm.wazzy (Mar 28, 2016)

sandeshrego said:


> Sorry for the late reply. I will be flying on 26th of this month. I will be staying at my relative's place.
> 
> Best thing for you to look for accommodation is to join Facebook groups like Flats/Flatmates in Melbourne. Facebook is the fastest way to get in persinal touch with people. They are the best reliable source. Also, there are many Indian in Melbourne groups, they keep updating available rooms. best advice is to join all these groups. They reply fast on all these Facebook forums.
> 
> ...


Awesome yaar.... 
Thanks so much for detail description. I am trying to contact on facebook and i have messaged in the group let wait and watch. 

The only problem i have is... My IED is very shot its 29 August, So my complete family should travel before that, as such i dont have an option that I go and after 3 months call my family. 

Can you do me a favor, can you ask your relative to find out if anyone is looking to share there house for a month at-least. 

Thanks in Advance bro.


----------



## sandeshrego (Feb 25, 2016)

ibm.wazzy said:


> Awesome yaar....
> Thanks so much for detail description. I am trying to contact on facebook and i have messaged in the group let wait and watch.
> 
> The only problem i have is... My IED is very shot its 29 August, So my complete family should travel before that, as such i dont have an option that I go and after 3 months call my family.
> ...


I really doubt about my relatives helping bro. Even if they do know few rooms, you will need to be in Melbourne before hand as its word to mouth availability or they might ask cash in advance ( besides I will be a burden for three months or so for them ). As you have mentioned, it takes one to two days for them to approve you to those groups once you send your request. There are around 25 groups. Once done, every day you will see minimum 6-8 rooms available for families as well as couples. I understood your problem about IED, you are right, you need to take your family with you. Best of luck. I will be in touch once i make a move. Send me a private message in case you need more help once I am there.


----------



## ibm.wazzy (Mar 28, 2016)

sandeshrego said:


> I really doubt about my relatives helping bro. Even if they do know few rooms, you will need to be in Melbourne before hand as its word to mouth availability or they might ask cash in advance ( besides I will be a burden for three months or so for them ). As you have mentioned, it takes one to two days for them to approve you to those groups once you send your request. There are around 25 groups. Once done, every day you will see minimum 6-8 rooms available for families as well as couples. I understood your problem about IED, you are right, you need to take your family with you. Best of luck. I will be in touch once i make a move. Send me a private message in case you need more help once I am there.



Thanks a lot dear, i will be in touch...


----------

